# wearing a ring in the kitchen



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

I just got engaged. (My mom is relieved, thought I'd end up single all my life).

Question: Do you leave your ring on you when you're working? I know you're meant not to have any sort of jewellery whatsoever on you when you're working (sanitary reasons etc), but oh well... Thought it wouldn't hurt asking.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

congratulations, i am also engaged, good luck with all the planning get started soon because there is a lot to go

in the kitchens i have worked in they let people wear wedding bands but noting with stones in them because stuff can get stuck under the stones. but a band isnt to bad if you wash your hands and wash under them a lot you should be ok


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

It's not so much because you might get food stuck in them as much as it is a safety question.Do *not wear* loose clothing or *jewelry* that could become caught in machinery. or say your stone falls out of the band into the food your serving someone bites down on it and ....ouch suit.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Around these parts, a plain wedding band is the only legally acceptable adornment that can be worn in a kitchen... it is pretty cut 'n dry.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

What Jim said.
And even then I wear gloves as often as possible.
I'll go through a half a box a day if need be.


----------



## kona (Mar 5, 2006)

put the sanitation aside, A friend of mine tore the walkin apart looking for her diamond that was NEVER found. a suggestion is to wear it on a necklace under ur shirt.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

what about watches?


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I have always done as older female chefs have advised. You string your rings on your apron strings.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

No watches, no bracelets. (I loop my watch around one of the buttons on my coat).


----------

